# Reputation?



## 8string (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, tried 5 searches for this and couldn't find it. this rep thingy, how does it work and is there somewhere I can look too see how much points I would need to get to the next "level"(I've played waaaay too much mmorpgs WoW FTW!!).


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a secret


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 21, 2007)

I know.


----------



## 8string (Nov 21, 2007)

please, I need to grind


----------



## Shawn (Nov 21, 2007)

Isn't it in your User CP? Or, do you need to know how to give rep?

Just click on the scale thing. I gave you rep too by the way.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 21, 2007)

What Shawn said about how it works. But as far as the levels go it's kept pretty much a secret, plus Chris changes it from time to time.


----------



## 8string (Nov 21, 2007)

Thx for the info.


----------

